# Compaq Presario CQ71 - Will not switch on!



## klm03 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have had this laptop for approx 2 years. It has always worked fine and performer brilliantly. Until 4 days ago it refused to switch on. It still will not work. I replaced te battery with a new one and charged correctly, yet still- nothing. Does anyone have any solutions or help for me please??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried booting with just the ac power and no battery ? what happens when you try to boot ie do you see any lights on the laptop ? here is the service manual http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01713747.pdf which you may need and try the troubleshooting steps here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## racol5 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Just had a friend ask about the very same problem. Followed the second link to boot and followed section one instructions and hey presto it worked. I must say I now look like a genius. However, I did tell them all I did was put in make and problem and googled and found this link. The real genius was the author of the link and I have made sure they now know this site. Cheers. You have helped loads so have signed up to say so. you :angel:


----------

